# Deathly Hallows Part 2 Movie



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought my ticket for the 3D version last week. I was feeling pretty sad because it's the end, but it's not really the end. I have shelves full of the books and memorabilia. I have all the dvd's including the extended versions. Soon (YAY) I will have the ebooks which will complete my collection.

I watched REEL's coverage of the HP experience. They ended with some some snippets from the film. What looked like Remus and Tonks reaching for each other, Fred and George ... All I can say is I'm bringing a large box of Kleenex to the theater.

July 15. I will be there at 10:45 with the biggest box of popcorn they have. I found in Part 1 that a small box disappeared quickly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hopefully going 7-20 for my birthday!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

We're making a weekend of it. We've bought our tickets and are driving down to the cities to see it, which is a 4 hour drive each way, so we'll drive there on Thursday for an early next say showing, hangout, check out some restaurants, maybe walk around The Mall of America, and come home Sunday. 

It is the end of an era though, isn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> hopefully going 7-20 for my birthday!


Happy Birthday now. I know I'll forget later.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

The commercial looks so good. I can't wait to go!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Happy Birthday now. I know I'll forget later.


I will totally glom onto this!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't believe we haven't even seen Part 1 yet! DH and I decided we're gonna watch all the movies before going to see the (sob) last one.

Off to find the HP special on ReelzChannel...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I can't believe we haven't even seen Part 1 yet! DH and I decided we're gonna watch all the movies before going to see the (sob) last one.
> 
> Off to find the HP special on ReelzChannel...


I usually want to go back and see the movies again right after I've seen them in the theater. That didn't happen for me with DH1. I loved the movie but it was very emotional for me. Considering my reaction to those two five second snippets, I'm going to be a wreck when DH2 is over.

I'm watching them all, too, and I'm up to CoS. I have the first four in EE.

I miss my HP book club. Once they said we had to hold it in the morning before school, we only got three kids to sign up.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't believe it's ending already. This movie is going to rock! Wish it never has to end.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I can't believe we haven't even seen Part 1 yet! DH and I decided we're gonna watch all the movies before going to see the (sob) last one.
> 
> Off to find the HP special on ReelzChannel...


ABCFamily appeared to be showing them all this afternoon. . .well, possibly not the first part of Deathly Hallows, but definitely all the ones they could.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm excited.  

I wonder if there'll be any changes to Mrs. Weasly's profanity-riddled outburst.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm excited.
> 
> I wonder if there'll be any changes to Mrs. Weasly's profanity-riddled outburst.


It's just one word and I don't see any need to take it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ABCFamily appeared to be showing them all this afternoon. . .well, possibly not the first part of Deathly Hallows, but definitely all the ones they could.


It's just 1-5. I may watch OotP on Family because I don't have that EE version yet. Family always broadcasts the full EE version.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The theater here is doing a double feature of DH pt. 1 at 9 and pt. 2 at midnight. I'm supposed to work Thursday night, but I'm going to try to get the night off to see it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimJ said:


> The theater here is doing a double feature of DH pt. 1 at 9 and pt. 2 at midnight. I'm supposed to work Thursday night, but I'm going to try to get the night off to see it.


It should be great to see one right after the other. I'll be watching Pt 1 Thursday night.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't. Wait.

This is the first time I'll be taking my kids.  They were just babies when I first started reading the books, and never really interested in the movies when they came out.  Now we've watched them all several times.  But I'm sure I'll be a total embarrassment, sobbing and weeping through the whole thing.  They'll probably never go to the movies with me again!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Was going to dress us but all of the accessories I needed are currently sold out. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

tkkenyon said:


> Well, it's rated PG-13, so probably not too many changes.
> TK


Watch PG-13 movies and you will see that one, and only one, F-word is allowed. In X-Men, First Class, they saved it for a cameo by Wolverine. In other movies you will see it at some point.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

JimJ said:


> The theater here is doing a double feature of DH pt. 1 at 9 and pt. 2 at midnight.


That's awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Was going to dress us but all of the accessories I needed are currently sold out.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I have all the house scarves but considering it's July in Florida, I don't think I'll be wearing them. I'd wear my Gryffindor robe if I was going to the midnight showing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Harry's Quiddich Jersey.

And Hermoine's wand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have Harry's Quiddich Jersey.
> 
> And Hermoine's wand.


I'd love to have Harry's Quidditch Jersey.

I have a Weasley's Wizard Wheezes sweatshirt but way too hot to wear it next week. I have two wands. I got one from Alivan's and a friend bought the other for me when she went to Universal.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

We haven't seen Part 1 yet, but we have the DVD. We plan on watching it next Saturday morning, and then going straight to the theater to see Part 2.

Speaking of HP paraphernalia, does anyone have the Nimbus 200 Vibrating Broomstick?:










It's much more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

JimJ said:


> The theater here is doing a double feature of DH pt. 1 at 9 and pt. 2 at midnight. I'm supposed to work Thursday night, but I'm going to try to get the night off to see it.


That sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

swolf said:


> We haven't seen Part 1 yet, but we have the DVD. We plan on watching it next Saturday morning, and then going straight to the theater to see Part 2.
> 
> Speaking of HP paraphernalia, does anyone have the Nimbus 200 Vibrating Broomstick?:
> 
> ...


I'm not touching this one with a 10 foot broomstick.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

swolf said:


> We haven't seen Part 1 yet, but we have the DVD. We plan on watching it next Saturday morning, and then going straight to the theater to see Part 2.
> 
> Speaking of HP paraphernalia, does anyone have the Nimbus 200 Vibrating Broomstick?:
> 
> ...


And this is for children?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm stoked! I'm not going opening weekend b/c I don't like "battling" all the lines and the people, but I'm really looking forward to it. I didn't care for the first 3 movies all that much -- I mean, I liked seeing the story come to life, but as films I thought they were lacking/cheesy -- but movies 4, 5, 6, and 7.1 have all been quite enjoyable. I think 7.2 will be epic.

Did you guys see the video of the 3 stars and JK Rowling saying "goodbye" before the red carpet premiere? Made a mess of me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKXuOj9d5o8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm stoked! I'm not going opening weekend b/c I don't like "battling" all the lines and the people, but I'm really looking forward to it. I didn't care for the first 3 movies all that much -- I mean, I liked seeing the story come to life, but as films I thought they were lacking/cheesy -- but movies 4, 5, 6, and 7.1 have all been quite enjoyable. I think 7.2 will be epic.
> 
> Did you guys see the video of the 3 stars and JK Rowling saying "goodbye" before the red carpet premiere? Made a mess of me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKXuOj9d5o8&feature=youtu.be


Oh, that was a tear jerker. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm stoked! I'm not going opening weekend b/c I don't like "battling" all the lines and the people, but I'm really looking forward to it. I didn't care for the first 3 movies all that much -- I mean, I liked seeing the story come to life, but as films I thought they were lacking/cheesy -- but movies 4, 5, 6, and 7.1 have all been quite enjoyable. I think 7.2 will be epic.
> 
> Did you guys see the video of the 3 stars and JK Rowling saying "goodbye" before the red carpet premiere? Made a mess of me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKXuOj9d5o8&feature=youtu.be


Luckily I keep tissues beside the laptop. Thanks for posting that.

Rupert actually wore a suit and tie! Dan is always so well-spoken. Emma's dress needed some color. I loved JKR's dress; lovely shade of green.

I'm definitely bringing an extra large box of Kleenex to the theater.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd love to have Harry's Quidditch Jersey.
> 
> I have a Weasley's Wizard Wheezes sweatshirt but way too hot to wear it next week. I have two wands. I got one from Alivan's and a friend bought the other for me when she went to Universal.


Well, most muggles think it's a rugby jersey. . . . .but I know better. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, most muggles think it's a rugby jersey. . . . .but I know better. . . .


Well, it's the right colors anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's official!  That's a Griffindor crest on the front and the back has the seeker's number:  07

But, yeah, the picture doesn't do it justice.  I got it at the park; probably wouldn't have bought it just from that image in the on line store.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's official! That's a Griffindor crest on the front and the back has the seeker's number: 07
> 
> But, yeah, the picture doesn't do it justice. I got it at the park; probably wouldn't have bought it just from that image in the on line store.


I've seen the quidditch robes but not a jersey.

My daughter embroidered a beautiful Gryffindor Crest just from the picture. She's so artistic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, so I said I wasn't going on opening night, but apparently my boyfriend (who started reading HP after the 3rd book came out and thus grew up with it more than I did, since I didn't start until all 7 were out) has a different idea. Despite the crowds that are sure to be there, I do find myself looking forward to Friday night now...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've seen the quidditch robes but not a jersey.


Well, the advantage of a regular shirt is that you can wear it and people just think it's cool 'cause it's Harry's . . . .rather than looking at you like you're slightly batty if you wear robes around for no reason.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Haha, so I said I wasn't going on opening night, but apparently my boyfriend (who started reading HP after the 3rd book came out and thus grew up with it more than I did, since I didn't start until all 7 were out) has a different idea. Despite the crowds that are sure to be there, I do find myself looking forward to Friday night now...


What are you wearing?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, normal clothes. I'm not a dress-up person, not even for Halloween anymore.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Ha ha this thread took an unexpected turn somewhere.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the advantage of a regular shirt is that you can wear it and people just think it's cool 'cause it's Harry's . . . .rather than looking at you like you're slightly batty if you wear robes around for no reason.


So true and the major reason I'm not dressing up. Any dressing up at my age looks strange anyway.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

swolf said:


> We haven't seen Part 1 yet, but we have the DVD. We plan on watching it next Saturday morning, and then going straight to the theater to see Part 2.
> 
> Speaking of HP paraphernalia, does anyone have the Nimbus 200 Vibrating Broomstick?:
> 
> ...


You know, I've always wanted some Harry Potter memorabilia...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't actually watched one of the movies since Order of the Phoenix.  But, I know my girlfriend will want to go see this one, so I will probably go see it.  I have read all of the books, so it's not like I won't know what's going on.


----------



## colleen_gleason (Feb 9, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm excited.
> 
> I wonder if there'll be any changes to Mrs. Weasly's profanity-riddled outburst.


There better not be!!! I am so waiting for that line--and everyone else seems to be as well. I expect a big cheer to come up when she says that.

Having said that, I'm also torn because I can't wait to see the movie...but then It Will Be Over.

I just reread the entire series, back to back from beginning to end, over the Christmas holidays. Loved them *so* much. And it was amazing to read them all back to back like that--I'd always read them in pieces.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son commented to me on FB that he realized last night he had just 4 days to re-read DH before going to a midnight showing on Friday.  He said it was the first 'real' book he'd picked up in 6 months -- yes, he has a kindle.  Of course, I reminded him that kindle books were 'real' books. . . .and that come October he could re-read the whole series on it! 

I'm sure our friends will want to go. . . .not for the opening, though. . .and we'll let them organize it and tag a long. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I learned after PoA not to read the books before seeing the movie, although I really trust that this one, like DH-1, will follow the book pretty well. Besides, I'm waiting for October. I'm reading some other favorites in PB that aren't available for Kindle and it's not fun. 

Looking up at my HP shelf, I seem to be missing #2 and #3.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Any idea if they'll release the Dark Knight rises teaser trailer during the previews? I heard that they might a while ago. I really hope it's legit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brem said:


> Any idea if they'll release the Dark Knight rises teaser trailer during the previews? I heard that they might a while ago. I really hope it's legit.


No idea.


----------



## colleen_gleason (Feb 9, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm not touching this one with a 10 foot broomstick.....


Ahahahaaaaaa!!! I might.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

JK Rowling's farewell speech, auto-tuned and remixed into a song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpk3s4XU9XU&feature=feedu


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> JK Rowling's farewell speech, auto-tuned and remixed into a song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpk3s4XU9XU&feature=feedu


Aww, I really wish the people who did The Bed Intruder had done that instead. 

I can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Scarlet!  Mine's on July 19th, so I'm definitely going to celebrate it with Harry (whose birthday is July 31, as you might recall).  My children have grown up with this series and my daughter (20 on Aug. 1) is going with a bunch of her friends who all feel the same way.  Fun.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow - the closest theater to me has the movie showing on 10 screens at 12:01 - and they're all sold out!

I can't wait to hear what people think of the movie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We're going to the 2:05 PM showing next Wednesday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hot tickets for the 1230 showing. Going to get myself a tie and button up
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I waited too late for the tie. Was afraid to order on amazon. Too many reviews saying that the ties were purple not dark red

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be at the 10:30 3D showing tomorrow morning wearing my Gryffindor scarf ... no my Ravenclaw scarf ... or maybe Slytherin or Hufflepuff.

I'll report as soon as I get back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just read several reviews and they all say


Spoiler



Alan Rickman gives an Oscar-worthy performance. They also loved Bellatrix as Hermione being Bellatrix. All but one or two thought The Prince's Tale was absolutely perfect.



Nothing really spoilery in what I just said but I thought I would put it in tags anyway.

And from what I read, I'd better bring TWO boxes of Kleenex.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

DD an DH have tickets for the midnight show - they've been going to all the midnight shows -

she was going to wear her Gryffindor outfit - but its so HOT here - she thought not - she has a scarf and a hat , a tie, 

she is very torn on what to wear - she keeps changing - she wants to leave in 15 min!  

VERY Crazy!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just came from a shopping center where I meet with my writing group at Barnes & Noble, but there's a movie theater at the opposite end. ENTIRE PARKING LOT is filled with people going to watch HP7.2, and about half are dressed up in some way (many with just Gryffindor scarves). They started coming just before 10 pm for the midnight showing. Mostly mid/older teens. It's amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There shouldn't be too bad a line in my theater. I don't know about the midnight showing but the daytime showings are usually pretty empty.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I dropped my daughter off at the movie theater at 6 p.m. for the midnight showing.  There were probably 3-400 already in line.  It was a huge line!  And very hot.  She was so excited and couldn't believe I didn't want to join her.  Been there, done that in college for football tickets and concert tickets.  The last text I received, she and her friends were having a great time.  I hope she can stay awake for the movie.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

DH says its insane - he cant believe it - and he went to the midnight shows of all the Twilight moveis with her

He texts that the average ate is under 35 - again (ie Twilight)

3D glasses look like Harry's
lines for popcorn are insane - parking lot insane - everything insane


but... his 14yr DD chose to see this with him!!  

Priceless!!  
He's THE dad!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

They actually had 2 of the theaters for HP tonight here.  No temptation tomgo off my diet since the snack line was enormous!  Thank The stars we had gotten out tickets online everything was sold out.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw the double feature of Pt. 1 and 2 and I had a great time. Theater was crazy packed. The movie was perfect. Best movie in the series and a great ending.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The theater was packed. Food lines were long. Too many teens without elders for my taste they kept on shouting rude and sexual comments during the movie. Taylor L....(the wolf from twilight) has a new movie coming out and that started a lot of catcalls. The teaser for the next Batman movie got bad calls..apparently they want more. (Which is the point of a teaser) The original plan had only my dad and I going. Then dad had me go back for a ticket for mom this afternoon. The kids were of course being kids. Mom wouldn't complaining about everything from the my choice of refreshment, how fat I am (yes she does this in love in public), then someone's breath was bad, and the fact grown people dressed up. Someone was clicking something (sounded like a pen behind us). in front of us a group of teens brought glowing wands and were waving them about. 

I think I would have loved it with my friends or at least just my father. The happy mood to see the movie died early and stuck though the night.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm waiting for the DVD.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I'm waiting for the DVD.


HBP was great on the screen but didn't work for me on the TV.

I forgot all about my plan to watch an HP movie a night because I've been so busy.

So, I'll be leaving here in two hours and hopefully the daytime show won't be so packed.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm excited about seeing it today  I'm taking my 14 y/o niece with me.  She's a big HP fan also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got back. I would have been back 10 minutes ago but I had to use the ladies due to extreme clenching of my stomach muscles through most of the movie.

I'm not going to put spoiler tags unless there's a part of the movie that's very different from the book. I'm going to assume you've all read the book so you pretty much know what happens.

I'm not a weepy person but I actually started crying on the way. I knew that Snape was going to say


Spoiler



_You have your mother's eyes_


 when he was dying. Just thinking about that started me off. If you cry easily, make sure you stuff your pockets with Kleenex because there were times I didn't think there was enough Kleenex in the world to get me through.

A lot of reviewers said they started crying at The Prince's Tale but I started when McGonagall was dueling with Snape. They said they changed Snape's death from the book but in my opinion, they made it better ... if watching Alan Rickman die in another movie can ever be good. And speaking of the man ... his performance, as many people have said, was Oscar worthy. If he's not at least nominated, then Hollywood is prejudiced against the whole Harry Potter phenomenon. And yes, The Prince's Tale is absolutely heart-breaking.

Molly v. Bella ... perfect in every way and, of course, they kept the line. Neville v. Nagini. Again, perfect as was the lead up to it. Lucius, Draco and Narcissa, couldn't have been better.

Every single actor in this film turned in their best performances of the series.

Film spoiler:


Spoiler



Neville and Luna are becoming a couple which, as you know, didn't happen in the books. However, a lot of people in the HP forums wanted that to happen so the movie gave it the nod. Just a couple of lines and they sit together at the end, but cute and satisfying.



There were several light-hearted moments which were definitely needed to relieve the tension.

I swear the movie went by in about five minutes. Okay, I'm exaggerating. It took at least 15 minutes. And try to listen to the music. It was stunning.

3D was nice but it sort of bothered me


Spoiler



to have bits of disintegrating Voldypoo swirling around me.



Best movie of the series and a fitting end but it's not an end when we have the DVD's to watch over and over.

And in case you're interested, I wore the Ravenclaw scarf.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow - I can't wait!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's well worth the wait. I walked out of the movie and wanted to go right up to the window and buy a ticket for the next available showing. 

Forgot to mention Ron and Hermione. It was everything it should be. It was a great ahhhh moment but surrounded by tension.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Everything you said -- including not needing to duck V-bits.

I wore contacts so that my 3D glasses fit better and then had to battle to keep them in 'cause my tears wanted to wash them out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Everything you said -- including not needing to duck V-bits.
> 
> I wore contacts so that my 3D glasses fit better and then had to battle to keep them in 'cause my tears wanted to wash them out.


I had a hard time keeping the 3D glasses on over my regular glasses. You know, I expected to cry, but not that much or that hard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

The scope and reach of Harry Potter is nothing short of breathtaking, and this final movie is a monument to JK's spectacular vision. It was stunning.

I don't know how anyone could be disappointed. Every character had a hero moment, especially Luna, who


Spoiler



went rogue and killed Voldemort before Harry could


.

As for Mrs. Weasley, I didn't get the charge out of her line that I thought I would. I thought she'd be unleashing the fury, but they cut to her vs. Bellatrix out of nowhere, the line was delivered quickly (kind of hard to hear actually, not the last word but the beginning), and they moved on before the dust had even cleared.

I also enjoyed it when


Spoiler



Cho slapped Ginny for stealing her man


, which I thought was an interesting artistic choice.

And who could forget


Spoiler



how Fred and George merged together so that neither of them had to really die


?

A great movie. An incredible story. An indelible truth that speaks to the essence of humanity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> The scope and reach of Harry Potter is nothing short of breathtaking, and this final movie is a monument to JK's spectacular vision. It was stunning.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could be disappointed. Every character had a hero moment, especially Luna, who
> 
> ...


Very cute.

We only got about 15 seconds of the twins and then another maybe five seconds of George. But their one and only scene together apart from The Great Hall, was bittersweet.

I thought Molly v. Bella and McGonagall v. Snape were just as long as they had to be.

My favorite line in the movie was at the end when Harry said (not exact)


Spoiler



Let's go back to where we started, Tom.



I want to see it again but I won't do 3D the next time.

And an added attraction for me was the coming attractions when I heard the theme from Glee. A 3D Glee Concert movie coming 8/12 for two weeks. I meant to ask at the window when tickets would be on sale but I was still so weepy, I forgot all about it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, so my boyfriend bought 2D tickets, not knowing there was a 3D version. Are you saying we shouldn't switch? Because the movie theater said it was no problem if we wanted to, we would just have to pay the difference.

Also, do you get to keep the 3D glasses?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh, so my boyfriend bought 2D tickets, not knowing there was a 3D version. Are you saying we shouldn't switch? Because the movie theater said it was no problem if we wanted to, we would just have to pay the difference.
> 
> Also, do you get to keep the 3D glasses?!


They are Harry shaped glasses and no, you don't get to keep them.

Really, there wasn't that much 3D in the movie as far as popping out at you from the screen. There were a few scenes where you noticed the extra depth, but not that many. Also you lose some of the detail in the edges of the screen. I've read similar complaints on another forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Speaking of movie trailers before the movie, the one for Hugo with Chloe Moretz looked pretty awesome! I swear, as far as Hollywood is concerned that is the only girl in existence between 10 and 15.

Edit: I saw the Immortals trailer as well (lame!) but not Happy Feet 2 (phew!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Speaking of movie trailers before the movie, the one for Hugo with Chloe Moretz looked pretty awesome! I swear, as far as Hollywood is concerned that is the only girl in existence between 10 and 15.


They didn't play that one at mine. We got The Immortals and Happy Feet Two.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

EW Happy Feet 2? I was SO bewildered and depressed when I left the first one. It was like two different movies mashed together. One was happy and cute with singing and dancing penguins; the second was an environmental propaganda film. I'm all for environmental awareness, but there's a time and a place...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> EW Happy Feet 2? I was SO bewildered and depressed when I left the first one. It was like two different movies mashed together. One was happy and cute with singing and dancing penguins; the second was an environmental propaganda film. I'm all for environmental awareness, but there's a time and a place...


Agreed but it was still a great movie.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They are Harry shaped glasses and no, you don't get to keep them.
> 
> Really, there wasn't that much 3D in the movie as far as popping out at you from the screen. There were a few scenes where you noticed the extra depth, but not that many. Also you lose some of the detail in the edges of the screen. I've read similar complaints on another forum.


I got to keep mine. I guess you're "supposed" to throw them in the bin, and I usually do with the regular glasses, but I kept these.

I only saw it in 3D because that was the only way to see the double feature, but for a conversion the 3D looked pretty good. If I see it again I'll probably see 2D.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just got back. I would have been back 10 minutes ago but I had to use the ladies due to extreme clenching of my stomach muscles through most of the movie.
> 
> I'm not going to put spoiler tags unless there's a part of the movie that's very different from the book. I'm going to assume you've all read the book so you pretty much know what happens.
> 
> ...


Just got back. Gertie, I agree with everything you said. The Snape scenes were unbelievable. Cried my eyes out. So poignant. You could feel his anguish.

Loved it. Loved it. Loved it. Hey, have I told you I loved this movie? 

I loved the way they visually tied everything together from the previous movies, even if it was ever so slightly, like having one of the giant chess pieces in the Room of Requirement or the pixies flying about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Just got back. Gertie, I agree with everything you said. The Snape scenes were unbelievable. Cried my eyes out. So poignant. You could feel his anguish.
> 
> Loved it. Loved it. Loved it. Hey, have I told you I loved this movie?
> 
> I loved the way they visually tied everything together from the previous movies, even if it was ever so slightly, like having one of the giant chess pieces in the Room of Requirement or the pixies flying about.


And the chocolate frog on the window of the train. Yes, they did that so well. They really paid attention to the small details.

I really have to see this a couple of more times on the big screen. I feel like I missed so much. It's hard to hold your breath, cry and watch the movie all at the same time.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I went to the midnite show.....love, love, loved it. I wanted to see it again because I am sure I missed something. I will probably go back next week and see it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I went to the midnite show.....love, love, loved it. I wanted to see it again because I am sure I missed something. I will probably go back next week and see it again.


I saw on twitter a lot of people saw it last night and again today or twice today.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Snape.  One of the best characters ever.  Then at the end when the kids are waving goodbye on the train, it just really got me.  It was so fitting.  It was like waving goodbye to the whole darn thing.  I have such a headache right now from holding back the tears.  But yes, I loved it.  Can't wait to watch 1 and 2 back to back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> Oh, Snape. One of the best characters ever. Then at the end when the kids are waving goodbye on the train, it just really got me. It was so fitting. It was like waving goodbye to the whole darn thing. I have such a headache right now from holding back the tears. But yes, I loved it. Can't wait to watch 1 and 2 back to back.


I don't know how you could possibly hold back the tears. I kept stuffing my Ravenclaw scarf in my mouth so I wouldn't disturb the other people, but I'll bet they were too busy crying themselves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harry Potter Sets New Midnight Record with $43.5 Million! -


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't successful in holding back the tears.  I probably just kept the steady trickle from becoming an embarrassing waterfall.  There were so many quiet parts of the movie, and there's me sniffing away.

Neville.  Love him too.  Mrs. Weasley.  So many great moments.

Now what?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> I wasn't successful in holding back the tears. I probably just kept the steady trickle from becoming an embarrassing waterfall. There were so many quiet parts of the movie, and there's me sniffing away.
> 
> Neville. Love him too. Mrs. Weasley. So many great moments.
> 
> Now what?


Now what? We go see it again!! I'm thinking Tuesday.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

I watched Part Two of Deathly Hallows yesterday and enjoyed the movie.  However, I've watched these actors grow up on the screen and my own children, too, as the series progressed.  In part, I'm saddened to see this all end.  Of course the movies cannot incorporate all the information from the books to the big screen, which again points out how much better books tend to be over movies.  The success Rowling has achieved through her books and characters is amazing.  How about you?  Are you sad to see it end or do you wonder what will be next for the characters?


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

After I read the last HP book I felt a little bit sad about it all coming to an end. I felt the same way after I had finished reading Ellis Peter's Brother Cadfael series and Herbert's Dune series years before. 

And then I discovered Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series which has kept my creative mind busy. There are so many great stories out there that I never remain sad for long.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

1 April 1978 - 2 May 1998

Never forget.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

You know what? I'm still trying to get over Dobby's death from part I. I mean, kill the entire Weasley family if you must, but NOT DOBBY! 

I've read all the books and seen every movie except the last. I'm waiting for the crowds to die down before I see part II, and yes, I'll be sad to see it all end. I almost wish Rowling would start a new Hogwart's saga, but then she'd have to bring back somebody really evil and more house elves will suffer. PJ


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw the movie yesterday with my two kids as well.  We were all impressed with the movie and they were a little sad that it was the end of the series.    

However, my daughter brought up a really good point.  Couldn't someone use the stone to bring someone evil back?  

Interesting thought, and I haven't read the books, so I don't know if they have the same possible open end that could be used for another time. 

Neither of my kids have gotten that far in the books either.  But from a movie standpoint - Rowlings could resurect it at a later date if she so chose.


----------



## Carl246 (Apr 10, 2011)

They could also use a trick that Hollywood have done before and that's to go back to a time before Harry Potter, when Voldamort was growing up.

Carl


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Please note there is already a thread about the movie in the Not Quite Kindle board. I invite all our authors to come out of the cafe and interact on that thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,74936.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JETaylor said:


> I saw the movie yesterday with my two kids as well. We were all impressed with the movie and they were a little sad that it was the end of the series.
> 
> However, my daughter brought up a really good point. Couldn't someone use the stone to bring someone evil back?
> 
> ...


Did you notice that Harry dropped the Resurrection Stone in the forest? In the book, he grinds it into the dirt with his foot. It won't be easily found and if found, the person finding it would have to know what it is and how to use it.

One of the things about the movie I'm really happy about is they


Spoiler



didn't recast the trio for the epilogue. It wouldn't have worked. The four of them certainly looked more mature and might have passed for 30 somethings.



*Behind the scenes on REELZ channel tonight at 7:30. *


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_Edited to add requested spoiler tags:_

I'm glad they


Spoiler



did the epilogue, and I'm glad they didn't recast, but no way did those kids look 36. MAYBE 26. Maybe.. 



It still got the point across, though, and they played the parts well.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just saw it and liked it except for one thing. Even assuming they couldn't fit in everything from the book, I was a bit disappointed in the way they ended the main part of the story, before the epilogue.


Spoiler



In the book, Harry talks to Dumbledore via his portrait, uses the Elder wand to fix his own broken wand, and then decides he will put the Elder wand back (assumedly in one piece) where it was found. In the movie, they skipped the talk with Dumbledore, and he just breaks the Elder wand and tosses it away. I was really surprised that they didn't stick with the book at this point in the story.


 Did that bother anybody else?

It was still a satisfying movie though, and I agree the scenes with Snape were among the best. I also really enjoyed Neville's scenes towards the end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Just saw it and liked it except for one thing. Even assuming they couldn't fit in everything from the book, I was a bit disappointed in the way they ended the main part of the story, before the epilogue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A little bit but I was happy with as much DD as we got at King's Cross.


Spoiler



On the other hand, I liked that they ended it with the trio together. For once, Harry shared a decision with them and didn't say ... I have to do this alone.





> It was still a satisfying movie though, and I agree the scenes with Snape were among the best. I also really enjoyed Neville's scenes towards the end.


Did you see it in 3D or regular?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw it in 2D. The 3D was also playing at the theatre, but I wear glasses and find the 3D glasses uncomfortable. I still may see it again in 3D, but I didn't want the 3D glasses to distract me the first time around. From the comments above, I'm wondering if there are enough 3D scenes in the movie to make it worth it, though, to see it in 3D.

I liked the King's Cross scene, and actually I thought most of the movie stayed pretty close to the book. I would have liked a bit more added from The Prince's Tale and the Epilogue, but I know they couldn't have gotten every word in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I saw it in 2D. The 3D was also playing at the theatre, but I wear glasses and find the 3D glasses uncomfortable. I still may see it again in 3D, but I didn't want the 3D glasses to distract me the first time around. From the comments above, I'm wondering if there are enough 3D scenes in the movie to make it worth it, though, to see it in 3D.


I wear big ole' trifocals. The last time I went to see a 3D movie (Despicable Me), the glasses had plastic frames and I made out very well. The problem with this movie, besides there not being enough to justify the cost, is the glasses are Potter shaped and didn't set right against my glasses.



> I liked the King's Cross scene, and actually I thought most of the movie stayed pretty close to the book. I would have liked a bit more added from The Prince's Tale and the Epilogue, but I know they couldn't have gotten every word in.


I thought it was well done, too. It would have been nice for the non-readers to know that was


Spoiler



young Lily and Petunia


 in The Prince's Tale. I'm waiting for the call from my daughter to ask me to explain some things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to see again last night. So sad that Rowling had to include the ...19 years later. Then harry turning his kids into living memorials. Sons' names: James and albus severus. His daughter is named Lily

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Went to see again last night. So sad that Rowling had to include the ...19 years later. Then harry turning his kids into living memorials. Sons' names: James and albus severus. His daughter is named Lily
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it more this time around.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I've seen it twice, the first time a midnight showing. (My daughters dressed up as Hermione and Luna. I was going to go as Trelawney, but couldn't find a wig in time.) I'm hoping to see it at least once more in the theater.

I loved it! I can't add much to what's already been said about how amazing Alan Rickman's performance was. (I bawled, both times.) I was also VERY impressed with Helen McCrory's performance.


Spoiler



Narcissa's story arc was one of my favorite from the books, as a mirror to Lily Potter, and I thought McCrory did a fantastic job with her.


I was okay with most of the book-to-screen changes. There was a LOT of material there.

Aside: No 3D for me. Not my thing at all.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> So sad that Rowling had to include the ...19 years later. Then harry turning his kids into living memorials. Sons' names: James and albus severus. His daughter is named Lily


Now, for myself, I really liked having the epilogue. After living with those characters for so long, it was nice to have at least an inkling about what happened to them after Hogwarts. Also to know that Hogwarts was still going strong after the destruction of the battle.

As for the names, my first and middle names were given in memory of a grandfather and great grandmother.
My brother was named after my other grandfather, and my young niece's middle name is after my grandmother. My other brother's middle name was actually given after a public figure (supreme court judge!) my father admired. I don't find anything unusual about parents naming their children after family, friends, or other people as a memorial or in honor of someone. Apparently this happens in the Wizarding world as well as the Muggle world!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Watched Part 1 on DVD today, then went straight to the theater to see Part 2. Loved it. Very moving at the end.

Glad I waited to watch Part 1, because it would have been hard waiting seven months.

One part I noticed they changed that no one mentioned yet was


Spoiler



the lack of Wormtail helping them escape from the Malfoy's.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw it this afternoon with DH - so many good parts, all already mentioned here. We really enjoyed it!


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Caught part I yesterday on the Redbox. And will do the same for part II. Not sure what it's going to take to get me back to a theater again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher Hunter said:


> Caught part I yesterday on the Redbox. And will do the same for part II. Not sure what it's going to take to get me back to a theater again.


This is definitely a movie you should see in the theater. I understand how you feel about it, but for HP, I make an exception.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Saw Harry Potter 2 today.  So much better than HP1.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is definitely a movie you should see in the theater. I understand how you feel about it, but for HP, I make an exception.


 I understand. It's the conclusion and what not. But part I was just really annoying and hard to get into other than the fighting. I could have slept through half of it and wouldn't have missed a beat. And tickets aren't cheap here in NY. Movies have to come correct. For instance, I'm boycotting the next Batman movie because they won't have the Joker in it. Sure, the actor died, but there's no way a continuing storyline makes sense without that character being involved. See, that's the type of harda** HP is dealing with here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In yesterday's Washington Post: http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/kidspost/match-potter-actors-characters/2011/07/07/gIQAV1dcCI_story.html.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher Hunter said:


> I understand. It's the conclusion and what not. But part I was just really annoying and hard to get into other than the fighting. I could have slept through half of it and wouldn't have missed a beat. And tickets aren't cheap here in NY. Movies have to come correct. For instance, I'm boycotting the next Batman movie because they won't have the Joker in it. Sure, the actor died, but there's no way a continuing storyline makes sense without that character being involved. See, that's the type of harda** HP is dealing with here.


I'm not saying you should see it because it's the last one. I'm saying it because it's the kind of movie you should experience on the big screen once before you cram it onto your little TV screen. If you read the books, you know why there wasn't a lot of action in DH1. In DH2, it's just the opposite. The first 15 or 20 minutes is


Spoiler



Shell Cottage


. After that, it's


Spoiler



hold onto your hat


.

I don't know what the ticket prices are in New York. I know I paid $50 in NJ for me and two kids to see a 3D matinee in NJ last summer. Won't do that again. So, I really understand where you're coming from. Whatever you decide, it's a great movie and a fitting end to the HP Era.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going later today after I wake up. If I have enough energy to leave the house.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I'm going later today after I wake up. If I have enough energy to leave the house.


Trust me, this movie will wake you up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

In the book, the kids used Felix Felicitas (the luck potion) to get through the battle, right? Not that the movie necessarily lost anything without it, but it was a detail that I remembered.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> In the book, the kids used Felix Felicitas (the luck potion) to get through the battle, right? Not that the movie necessarily lost anything without it, but it was a detail that I remembered.


That was Half Blood Prince.


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife watched all the movies this week to get back up to speed. I only watched Deathly Hallows part one. She told me I missed out because there was tons of stuff she hadn't remembered. 

We're looking forward to going, but I'm still trying to decide if 3D is worth it. Some movies have been very disappointing in 3D.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Terry Mixon said:


> My wife watched all the movies this week to get back up to speed. I only watched Deathly Hallows part one. She told me I missed out because there was tons of stuff she hadn't remembered.
> 
> We're looking forward to going, but I'm still trying to decide if 3D is worth it. Some movies have been very disappointing in 3D.


3D isn't worth it. Every forum I visited said the same thing. Wish I'd known that before I got my ticket.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not a big fan of 3D, and I think the image appears dark and this movie was dark to start with.  Thankfully, there was enough distance between when I read the book and saw this film that I enjoyed it tremendously.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Question for those of you who've seen the movie. I'll put this in spoiler tags.



Spoiler



A lot of people said that HBC did a great job of playing Hermione playing Bella. I don't think that was HBC. I think that was Emma with Bella's hair spilling into her face, Bella's makeup, and maybe some extra makeup to make her look a little more like HBC. What do y'all think? Is it HBC or Emma?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Question for those of you who've seen the movie. I'll put this in spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It seemed to be HBC to me, but I wasn't paying that close attention.

However, here's an article about an interview with HBC:

Link





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what's fun is... I got to pretend to be Hermione because Hermione takes this potion that makes her look like me. I had to act Hermione pretending to be me... It was fun being seventeen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

swolf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case,


Spoiler



HBC did one helluva job if she convinced me it was actually Emma in that scene.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention that when watching Part 1 on DVD, there were several instances where the captions revealed dialogue that couldn't be heard in the movie.  Some of it was the radio playing in the background while they were living in the wilderness, but not all of it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My daughter went to the movie with her boyfriend last night, but she was up and out the door for work this morning before I could ask her how it was.

It's funny, her boyfriend is a 27 year old, hockey playing, arborist who likes to hunt and fish. He loves the Harry Potter series and apparently always goes as soon as the latest movie comes out. In fact, he's planning to see it twice, and this is partly why the series is so successful, I think. Harry Potter entertains and captures the imagination of all types of people. And there's nothing like a big, final battle to draw people in.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> My daughter went to the movie with her boyfriend last night, but she was up and out the door for work this morning before I could ask her how it was.
> 
> It's funny, her boyfriend is a 27 year old, hockey playing, arborist who likes to hunt and fish. He loves the Harry Potter series and apparently always goes as soon as the latest movie comes out. In fact, he's planning to see it twice, and this is partly why the series is so successful, I think. Harry Potter entertains and captures the imagination of all types of people. And there's nothing like a big, final battle to draw people in.
> 
> Debra


When I went to see HP&SS the first time, there were only a few kids. The rest of the audience was adults of all ages.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

DH and I argue about this all the time. He says they're kids books, but I say they're books for everyone that happen to be _about_ kids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> DH and I argue about this all the time. He says they're kids books, but I say they're books for everyone that happen to be _about_ kids.


Well said!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw the midnight premier with my husband and some friends. Cried like a baby! I really enjoyed it. I may have liked Part 1 more, but I'm not sure. I'll probably see it again in a couple weeks when my sisters and I are together again, so I'll reserve my judgment for that  

Honestly, I'm so glad they split book seven up into two parts. The rest of the movies were lackluster, in my opinion, but I felt like Part 1 was near perfect and part 2 was really close. 

I'm just in awe at how much impact a story can have. Fictional characters and things that never happened. . .and yet me and my friends are so sad that it's really over now. 

ETA: 4Katie, I TOTALLY agree! I can understand how the first couple books can be construed as kids books because the plot and writing are simple. But it's a story about good vs. evil, courage, love, doing what's right, and those are things for everyone.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

DH and I saw it yesterday afternoon (for only $6.50 each here in the boonies!) and we both thoroughly enjoyed it!

I have a love for the Harry Potter books that goes way back. I was looking at the books at Sam's Club and saw the first two in the series.  I had never heard of them but thought my daughter would like them so took them home for her. She fell in love with them and devoured them. It was well ahead of them becoming popular in the U.S. Several months later there was a little blurb in the book reviews of Time or Newsweek, and I was pleased to read that the books were a sensation in Britain and expected to do well here. I told my friends about it and was so pleased with myself to have gotten them before they became popular! I remember how smug my daughter was when all her friends were getting into them and she had read them months before anybody else.

Then when the third or fourth book came out, she took it along on our vacation to the Smokey Mountains. Her brother was 10 and unlike her, he was a stubbornly reluctant reader. I had bought all kinds of books for him, and though he loved to have me read books aloud, he just wouldn't do it on his own. I decided to read the first chapter of Book 1 aloud in the car. By the time I finished that chapter, not only was Andrew enthralled, but so was his dad! Andrew took the book out of my hands and spent the rest of that vacation reading it voraciously. And every night as soon as Andrew fell asleep, his father stole the book and read it. Some nights I had to nag him to turn out the light and get some sleep!
From that point on we all eagerly awaited the next book and the next movie. Little 10 year old Andrew went on to read tons of books, went from being a struggling reader to an honor student, and is now a senior in college preparing to apply to Ph.D. Programs in Chemistry. And I credit the Harry Potter books with opening him up to the joys of reading and from there a love of learning. 

So Thank You J.K. Rowling!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw DH2 for the second time today. I thought I could handle it better. No such luck. I think I cried even harder.

Without the 3D, the film was lighter and there was more detail so things like


Spoiler



Fred's death


 affected me even more.


Spoiler



At one point, George is on the floor (not in the Great Hall when Fred was laid out) and you can see he's in agony and raging against something which had to be the death of his brother.


 I didn't see that at all in 3D. People in the background were much more visible, too.


Spoiler



I actually saw Percy who I didn't see at all the first time around.



One of those light tension relieving moments was


Spoiler



Filch with his broom after the battle trying to clean up the rubble.


 I had forgotten that part already.

I still loved the music. It was outstanding.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm dying to see this movie. All of the others I had seen at the midnight showing, but this time has been no such luck. Hopefully I will be able to get a sitter this weekend and go see it with a friend. After reading all of the reactions to it, I am definitely going to bring a box of tissues with me. I have a feeling I will be crying like a little baby at the end. But it will be worth it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I too only noticed Percy when I went to watch the movie a second time. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was wondering what happened to Percy! I didn't see him, either.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't either. Guess I'll have to go see it again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I was wondering what happened to Percy! I didn't see him, either.





gdae23 said:


> I didn't either. Guess I'll have to go see it again!


Good excuse. 

He's in the courtyard scene after the battle.

Maybe I should go see it a third time. Who knows what I'll see, then. Maybe Victor Krum?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay, I am definitely going today. I don't have to work tonight so I can go and not worry about crashing the bus later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> Okay, I am definitely going today. I don't have to work tonight so I can go and not worry about crashing the bus later.


Don't forget the Kleenex!

I so want to go see it again. I want to get all the little details I can while it's on the big screen. I enjoyed HBP but it didn't translate well to the TV.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am in awe of both the author (cause she exercised a lot of control over the movies) and the producers/directors.  They have maintained quality and interest in a long-term product.
In my opinion Star Wars did not pull this off. The last three (movies labelled 1,2 and 3) were weak (fun but weak).
And I don't know if "they" will actually make movies of all of the Narnia books.

But HP has been splendid.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am in awe of both the author (cause she exercised a lot of control over the movies) and the producers/directors. They have maintained quality and interest in a long-term product.
> In my opinion Star Wars did not pull this off. The last three (movies labelled 1,2 and 3) were weak (fun but weak).
> And I don't know if "they" will actually make movies of all of the Narnia books.
> 
> But HP has been splendid.


Geoff, you cleared up the Star Wars mystery for me. Die hard fans were unhappy with 1, 2, and 3 but I enjoyed them. Yes, they were fun and that's why I enjoyed them. But yes, alongside the original movie and the second movie, they were definitely weak. I thought even movie three was weak, especially the performances.

But in HP, all the actors gave their all for every one of the movies (except PoA which I felt was the fault of the director) right through to the end. Dan said DH2 was the only one where he watched it and thought he did a good job. Not so. I think he's done a good job throughout (except for PoA).

This last movie was a very satisfying end.

I wanna see it again! <whine>


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Well. I enjoyed that. A nice wrap-up. Thanks for the tip on the Kleenex, though TP from the theater bathroom did the job as well as the name brand facial tissue.

I do hope the books will still be the primary way that future generations experience this story. So much was left behind in the movies. Hagrid is in all the movies but we don't get to know him as well as in the books. The various ghostly residents of Hogwarts are mentioned only briefly. The fun little things about the wizarding world that were the main reason I became a fan are glossed over in the movies. The early books made me laugh when odd and unexpected things happened, things that had nothing to do with the plot.

I am way over the age that YA books are marketed to, and I am firmly a Harry Potter fan. I hope people of all ages will read the books, and ebooks, for a long time.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the books still remain so important to the full enjoyment of the movies. This is a credit to the movie makers though, in that they put things in the movies that only the book readers would fully understand or appreciated. This last movie, in particular, seemed to expect that the movie-goers were also book-readers, and would understand what was happening at the edge of the screen because of it, or get the complexity of relationships that were only briefly shown.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I think the books still remain so important to the full enjoyment of the movies. This is a credit to the movie makers though, in that they put things in the movies that only the book readers would fully understand or appreciated. This last movie, in particular, seemed to expect that the movie-goers were also book-readers, and would understand what was happening at the edge of the screen because of it, or get the complexity of relationships that were only briefly shown.


Very true.

And I like the little nods to the readers such as the Luna/Neville ship and in Goblet of Fire, showing Harry with a toothbrush. They also changed the tombstone for Tom Riddle's father. It was originally Tom Marvolo Riddle with the wrong date of death. As us readers know, Marvolo was Tom's maternal grandfather's name. They fixed both errors.

Slightly OT ... Tom Felton is in _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_. He also talked about moving to LA with his girlfriend but not if there was any problem with getting his dog in the country.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In the books I think victor is in the battle. Percy also doesn't really appear in the book after he finishes school. These was some drama between his job, his choices, and the family. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> In the books I think victor is in the battle. Percy also doesn't really appear in the book after he finishes school. These was some drama between his job, his choices, and the family.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


No, there wasn't a lot of Percy but he was definitely there. He came through the tunnel into the RoR and apologized to the family for siding with the Ministry and he was with Fred when Fred died. He also brought Scrimgeour to talk to Harry at the Weasley's in HBP. He was Secretary to Fudge. My favorite was in Goblet of Fire when his boss kept calling him Weatherby.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I caught the movie last night and I must say it was pretty darn good. It has to be the best Harry Potter hands down. It was just perfect to me.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

4Katie said:


> DH and I argue about this all the time. He says they're kids books, but I say they're books for everyone that happen to be _about_ kids.


Funny you should mention kids. DH and I saw it tonight, and loved it, but were disturbed to see young children there. As we were leaving, we saw a man holding his little girl, who didn't appear to be more than four and she looked very upset. We also saw several kids who looked to be about our son's age, which is 7. We would never let our kids watch this movie at these ages (daughter is 5), but it seems others don't share our sentiment. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

candyisdandy said:


> Funny you should mention kids. DH and I saw it tonight, and loved it, but were disturbed to see young children there. As we were leaving, we saw a man holding his little girl, who didn't appear to be more than four and she looked very upset. We also saw several kids who looked to be about our son's age, which is 7. We would never let our kids watch this movie at these ages (daughter is 5), but it seems others don't share our sentiment. What do you guys think?


Absolutely agree. But I've seen parents bring their young children to R rated movies, too. I just don't understand it.


----------



## linuswynter (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha i went to the midnight release.  Funny, all of our theatres projectors stopped working right at midnight.  No joke.  Ive never seen so many angry people in one place.  After an hour and a half of waiting, they came into the auditorium i was in and said they could not get it to work in this specific one.  I took the two free tickets they gave me and hung around for a few minutes.  They got it working on another auditorium and we all crowded in there and sat on the stairs.

I saw it a second time the next night.  Still loved it. 

(And, after sending an angry email to both the coporate office and the specific theatre, i got 6 more free tickets.  May just have to go see it a third time).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Personally I don't think any of the books were really intended for young children.
YA and up.
Yes Harry was pretty young when we met him, but I think it was all written for adults.
IMHO.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it depends on what you mean by young children. . . .I think Ms. Rowling has said they were written for middle grade kids originally. And the reading level of the first couple is definitely much lower than the later ones. I notice that every time I re-read. But I think she was also sensible initially that those who started reading when they were 10 or 11 weren't going to finish them until they were in they're late teens. . . 'cause she hadn't finished writing them yet! So the language changed to reflect the fact that the readers -- as well as the characters -- were growing up. Not to mention the situations they were getting caught up in.

So under 10 -- well, the first 3 are probably o.k. -- depending on the kid, of course, 'cause "Prisoner" does get a bit more scary than the first two; I mean even _Harry_ is pretty freaked out by dementors! But they get progressively darker from Goblet of Fire onward -- when the first character dies. In any event I'd always advise a parent read along as well. . . . .

I'd also argue that movies are another thing entirely: what a kid can handle reading, he might NOT be able to handle seeing some adult's conception on screen. It's much easier to assign a general "ooh, scary snake" to the entire battle with the basilisk and then move on, than to have to actually watch it on a huge screen chase a kid! Who's maybe not much older than you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently we're going tonight.

Our friends had in mind to buy tickets ahead and then show up at show time to see it.  I suggested that buying tickets ahead is fine, but that we'd probably want to get there at least 20 minutes ahead if we wanted any chance of sitting anywhere near to each other.  He said, "but it's been out a week".  Right.  He doesn't understand that a good 75% of the 100 million people who saw it last weekend will go again.   

He should know better though -- did the same thing with HP7-1 -- got there just at show time and almost the only seats left were in the front couple of rows. . . they went down there and were motioning to us to follow but no way I could comfortably watch the show from there.  So DH and I headed up to the back and found two singletons that we were able to negotiate into a pair.  

I think I will wear my HP Quiddich shirt -- it's long sleeved, but the theater is usually really cold. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We made sure to show up 30 minutes before show time. And we got dead center/dead center seats. but it WAS Wednesday at 2 pm.


Spoiler



and ultimately there were only 50 people in the theater.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . this is 8 p.m. on a HOT Saturday night. . . . .I'll be happy to be wrong and find the theater is almost empty, but I'm not counting on that!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

We went yesterday, at a nice little boutique cinema out in the countryside (and with seriously funky [in a good way] bathrooms, but that's another story). Really enjoyed it! We'd watched Part 1 on DVD the night before, which turned out to be a good idea. Impressive performances from everyone, any changes were ones I accepted easily enough, I wept buckets from Snape's tale onwards. Loved the epilogue - Harry in particular had wonderful gravitas as an adult. The cinema was only about half full, mostly adults, no tinies, a very receptive audience.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

i liked it a lot


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're going on Tuesday. First we're watching all the movies in order. Tonight is Half-Blood Prince, and tomorrow Deathly Hallows-Part 1, which we haven't seen yet. I'm so excited - we get new Harry Potter movies two nights in a row!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got to see it! I bawled like a little baby, not so much for the dramatic scenes, but for the ending of an era, so to speak. Whether the stories were meant for YA or Adults, that can be argued until the cows come home, The fact remains, they tugged at my heart and I was truly emotionally invested in them. Knowing it was the end was bittersweet. 

Thankfully I can re-watch and re-read these now as many times as I want. I will be going to see it again in the theater!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We did end up going last night.  Had pre-bought tickets at one theater but when we got there learned that they were having a/c issues.  So, though the theater wasn't particularly hot, there was zero air movement and we figured it just wasn't going to be comfortable.  So we got refunds and went to a different theater that had a showing an hour later. . . . and a/c.  We were among the first allowed in the theater about 20 minutes before the scheduled time -- if we'd waited to nearer 'show time' we would have been stuck sitting in 4 single seats -- or else in the very front row.

It was good.  I don't think any of the movies have been as good as the books in that there were little threads of story line left out.  And if one thing was left out of an earlier movie small plot points had to be adjusted in subsequent films.  For example, I didn't think the Hermoine/Ron kiss happened at an appropriate point -- or maybe just not in the right way. . . it was way better done in the book. . . .


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I finally saw it!  I wasn’t sure I’d like it, since I didn’t really like Half-Blood prince or DH 1.  I hated the cinematography.  It was too dark.  As my daughter pointed out, they’re dark stories, but a little color would have helped.  A little light can make the darkness darker.

This movie, though, grabbed me and caught me up and just never let go.  When it ended, I wanted to see it again immediately.  I cried when Snape died, and at his story, especially his reaction to Lily’s death.  And I cried about Fred, too.  Absolutely inspired performances throughout, especially from Alan Rickman and Ralph Fiennes.  And Helena Bonham Carter pretending to be Hermione, pretending to be Bellatrix, was terrific.  (I saw The King’s Speech a few weeks ago - amazing to think that Bonham Carter could play 2 such different roles, and so well).  It’s not just a great Harry Potter movie; it’s a great movie.

I'd like to reread the books, but can’t find Sorcerer’s Stone. Can’t find Deathly Hallows, either.  I suspect they’re in my daughter’s room, but she says no.  Oh, well.  I’ll have to look at the library tomorrow.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to say I don't really see a problem with pre-teen and teen age children seeing the HP movies. I agree really young children probably shouldn't be there. Again, I think this is an issue of parents acting like real parents and should do some parenting. I'm always amazed how I see some parents doing what I guess they call "parenting". I was at a nice bar and grill restaurant over the weekend and I couldn't believe first of all that parents had some really young children there to begin with, then the children were completely out of control yelling and carrying on while the parents just sat there and acted like nothing was happening. I know my mother would have been slapping me upside my head for acting that way then she would have taken me out of there. I just don't get it. My mother would give me THE look and I knew to straighten up. She never had to go as far as slapping me upside my head. It is so disturbing and extremely annoying see these children act this way today. The other thing that drives me crazy are the parents that count before doing something. i.e. "I'm going to count to 10 and you better stop it or I'm going to put you in timeout". That drives me absolutely crazy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> The other thing that drives me crazy are the parents that count before doing something. i.e. "I'm going to count to 10 and you better stop it or I'm going to put you in timeout". That drives me absolutely crazy.


I agree with most of your post but this is actually a pretty good technique. . . .If you follow up. They also need to know the first count to 10 is their one and only chance. If you just keep giving them to a count of 10 it really doesn't work. And if you're in public and they KNOW you're not really going to act on your thread it totally won't work.

But, back to the movie: nobody but me thought the Ron/Hermoine kiss seemed awkward?


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, back to the movie: nobody but me thought the Ron/Hermoine kiss seemed awkward?


Totally awkward. Everyone in the theatre laughed at what was probably supposed to be a tender moment


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

candyisdandy said:


> Totally awkward. Everyone in the theatre laughed at what was probably supposed to be a tender moment


I think the Ron and Hermoine thing has probably been the most fumbled aspect of the story since the beginning. Remember in the first movie when Ron's erection got in the way of their hug? The kids were like 11 and they'd just been awarded the house cup, but apparently Ron still had a rager going under those robes, unless it was some kind of magic spell. Point: from the beginning they've tried too hard to push the romantic angle between them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason, that was the second movie. I think you're having a problem with your erections.

Since I was waiting for the kiss, I was happy with it. I didn't like the Cho/Harry kiss, and the Ginny/Harry kiss was a lot better.

I definitely have to go see it a third time.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Remember in the first movie when Ron's erection got in the way of their hug?


I don't remember this at all! And we just watched the first six movies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't remember it either. . .at least. . . I remember a hug and Ron being instantly embarrassed. . . but that seemed pretty normal for an 11/12 year old boy and I didn't assume there was anything more to the reaction than his confusion between "ewww girl cooties" and "hey, that was kinda nice". 

FWIW, I don't think it worked simply because the two real people have grown up together like brother and sister -- I expect it was a little weird for them -- and I think it showed.  But I've always thought Rupert was the weakest of the three leads in terms of acting ability.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I remember a hug and Ron being instantly embarrassed. . . but that seemed pretty normal for an 11/12 year old boy and I didn't assume there was anything more to the reaction than his confusion between "ewww girl cooties" and "hey, that was kinda nice".


That's what I thought, too.



> But I've always thought Rupert was the weakest of the three leads in terms of acting ability.


Just last night I'd commented that I thought Hermione was. Sometimes she reminds me of Joey Tribiani teaching acting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, back to the movie: nobody but me thought the Ron/Hermoine kiss seemed awkward?


Actually, since I've forgotten most of the details of the book, I thought the kiss was at an appropriate moment.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Actually, since I've forgotten most of the details of the book, I thought the kiss was at an appropriate moment.


Without comparing it with the book: Agreed. Elsewise, I thought the movie was done really well, perfectly paced, great effects, nice tone: dramatic and elegaic. I loved the books and hadn't enjoyed what I'd seen of the movies (haven't seen them all) until this one.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I finally get to see Part 2 tonight.

As for Part 1... what a mess! I don't know how anyone who didn't read the book could've followed it. It was so disjointed, bouncing around all over the place. But I loved it, of course.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, looks like tonight is FINALLY the night. DS went in the hospital on Tuesday, so we didn't get to go yet. He went home today, and I'm going to the movies!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Went to see it for the second time last night. Took my 14 y/o niece with me. It was her 1st viewing. She enjoyed it and I enjoyed it the 2nd time as much as the 1st time if not more. 

I usually don't care for series movies but I have enjoyed all of the Harry Potter movies. I think this last movie was my favorite of the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Well, looks like tonight is FINALLY the night. DS went in the hospital on Tuesday, so we didn't get to go yet. He went home today, and I'm going to the movies!


Hope DS is good now.

I almost went tonight for the third time but couldn't coordinate with my cousins.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I really enjoyed the movie. I think it was one of the best in the series, if not the best one. They did a great job with it. 

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't remember it either. . .at least. . . I remember a hug and Ron being instantly embarrassed. . . but that seemed pretty normal for an 11/12 year old boy and I didn't assume there was anything more to the reaction than his confusion between "ewww girl cooties" and "hey, that was kinda nice".
> 
> FWIW, I don't think it worked simply because the two real people have grown up together like brother and sister -- I expect it was a little weird for them -- and I think it showed. But I've always thought Rupert was the weakest of the three leads in terms of acting ability.


They were embarrassed and they both looked down at his crotch!  I don't know, maybe it wasn't like that, but it seems hard to rule out.

Ron/Hermoine's kiss probably was justifiably weird. That's interesting you call Rupert the weakest though. Not that I necessarily agree with it, but the NYTimes reviewer suggested he was the strongest with the most natural acting ability. I guess I'd have to say that Emma Watson seemed the best to me.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> But, back to the movie: nobody but me thought the Ron/Hermoine kiss seemed awkward?


That got the biggest crowd reaction in the theater when I saw it. It was really fun.

I expected Neville killing Nagini to get cheers, but... nothing. I almost yelled "Woohoo!" until I realized no one else was doing anything. But then, there were only about 15 people in the theater.

I thought Part 2 was excellent. They did a wonderful job tying everything up. And while I thought the epilogue in the book was kinda cheesey, I loved it in the movie. It was a perfect ending.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> They were embarrassed and they both looked down at his crotch!  I don't know, maybe it wasn't like that, but it seems hard to rule out.
> 
> Ron/Hermoine's kiss probably was justifiably weird. That's interesting you call Rupert the weakest though. Not that I necessarily agree with it, but the NYTimes reviewer suggested he was the strongest with the most natural acting ability. I guess I'd have to say that Emma Watson seemed the best to me.


Gee for once I agree with A NYT reviewer. I thought Rupert was the most natural actor from the beginning. Then Kloves gave all Ron's best lines to Hermione so he no longer got the chance to shine.

I saw him and Julie Walters in Driving Lessons and he was very good. Julie, of course, was fabulous, but he held up against her. Most of their scenes were together. He also held up well against Laura Linney who was also fabulous.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching the DVD tonight. I haven't even hit the play button and I'm crying already. Not a good move since I've got the sniffles anyway and I'll probably use up a ton of Kleenex.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gonna watch it on ON DEMAND tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Gonna watch it on ON DEMAND tonight.


Don't have cable or satellite anymore, so I can't do that. I'm wondering, though, about streaming. I've got a code to do that if I want to watch on my computer, tablet or smartphone. Shouldn't I be able to do that through my Roku and watch it on TV? I'll have to look into it.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

First purchase in the city today - Deathly Hallows Part 2!  Kids HAD to get it and Times Square Toy's R Us had more than enough in stock.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I watched all eight movies over the last two weeks. It's been a while since I read the books and I have some questions about the last movie. I will spoiler them just in case someone has been spelunking in Sumatra for the last year and hasn't seen the movie.



Spoiler



Harry dropped the stone of resurrection on the ground, was then avada kedavraed by the big V, Mrs. Malfoy checked him, saw him move but said he was dead, then he came back to life later. If the stone of Res. brought him back, who used it on him? It was never actually shown after being dropped. Did Mrs. Malfoy do something to bring Harry back? It was said several times that the stone was for bringing loved ones back. Harry wasn't a loved one for Mrs. M, even if she had turned against Voldy.



Anyway, I think of the movies as "Scenes from Harry Potter" and I hope they will make people read the books to get the full story.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't have cable or satellite anymore, so I can't do that. I'm wondering, though, about streaming. I've got a code to do that if I want to watch on my computer, tablet or smartphone. Shouldn't I be able to do that through my Roku and watch it on TV? I'll have to look into it.


Did you ever figure out how to do this?


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> I watched all eight movies over the last two weeks. It's been a while since I read the books and I have some questions about the last movie. I will spoiler them just in case someone has been spelunking in Sumatra for the last year and hasn't seen the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To answer your spoiler question:


Spoiler



Mrs. Malfoy didn't use/do anything to bring Harry back. As the person who possessed all 3 of the Deathly Hallows (Cloak, stone and being the "true owner" of the Elder Wand Harry became the "master of death" meaning that he could choose whether to live or die-his choice occurred with the Dumbledore discussion at the white train station- It was the union of the Three Hallows -under one owner- that gave him this ability.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Drat... Can't figure out how to do the no spoiler text.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> To answer your spoiler question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I don't believe that was said in the book.


Spoiler



The Elder wand wasn't owned by Voldy-poo and would not work against Harry, it's true master. It had nothing to do with the resurrection stone or the invisibility cloak.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't believe that was said in the book.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Then how do you explain


Spoiler



the white train station that Harry goes to when he's hit by the curse? why does he have to choose whether to "board a train and move on" or go back to where he came from (the battle at Hogwarts)?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Great. No one is sure. I guess I will have to make Ms. Rowling richer and buy the ebook editions when they come out so I can re-read the whole thing.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> Great. No one is sure. I guess I will have to make Ms. Rowling richer and buy the ebook editions when they come out so I can re-read the whole thing.


 Maybe that's the best part. Its open to each person's own interpretation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Then how do you explain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


From the book:

(PB, Page 707 


Spoiler



"But you're dead," said Harry.
"Oh, yes," said Dumbledore, matter-of-factly
"Then ... I'm dead, too?"
"Ah," said Dumbledore, smiling still more broadly. "That is the question, isn't it? On the whole dear boy, I think not."

Dumbledore goes on to explain that Voldemort took Harry's blood which put Lily's protection inside both of them. Voldy tethered Harry to life while Voldy lives.

"He _failed _to kill you with my wand," Dumbledore corrected Harry.

Since Harry was not actually dead, he didn't need the Hallows to resurrect him and Dumbledore's wand failed to kill Harry because the elder wand actually belonged to Harry. Draco disarmed Dumbledore and then Harry disarmed Draco. The wand knew it's true master.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hummm. I will have to re-read and ponder more.


Spoiler



But if he wasn't choosing between life and death, why the trains and the choice of whether board one and move on or return to Hogwarts?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Hummm. I will have to re-read and ponder more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Harry is hovering in that place between life and death. His surroundings (King's Cross Station) are a product of his own thoughts. Remember the prophecy. "and either must die at the hand of the other for neither can live while the other survives" Voldy blasting the part of his soul inhabiting Harry sent him to that place. "Remember, Harry, it's our choices that make us who we are." (paraphrased since I can't find my copy of CoS)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Harry did not die, as explained by D:


Spoiler



"He [Voldy] took my blood," said Harry.
"Precisely!" said Dumbledore. "He took your blood and rebuilt his living body with it! Your blood in his veins, Harry, Lily's protection inside both of you! He tethered you to life while he lives!"..."He [Voldy] took your blood believing it would strengthen him. He took into his body a tiny part of the enchantment your mother laid upon you when she died for you. His body keeps her sacrifice alive, and while that enchantment survives, so do you..."


 (p709-10)

Narcissa says he is dead because:


Spoiler



"Narcissa knew that the only way she would be permitted to enter Hogwarts, and find her son, was as part of the conquering army. She no longer cared whether Voldemort won."


 (p726)

And then Voldy's spell don't work on the defenders:


Spoiler



"I [Harry] was ready to die to stop you from hurting these people-"
"But you did not!"
"I meant to, and that's what did it. I've done what my mother did. They're protected from you. Haven't you noticed how none of the spells you put on them are binding? You can't torture them, you can't touch them. You don't lean from your mistakes, Riddle, do you?"


 (p73

And the exact quote from Chamber of Secrets (it was bugging me!)
"Which makes you very different from Tom Riddle. It is our choices, Harry, that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." (p333)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

caracara said:


> And the exact quote from Chamber of Secrets (it was bugging me!)
> "Which makes you very different from Tom Riddle. It is our choices, Harry, that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." (p333)


Thank you. I feel much better now. 

I've got to find the rest of my books. I'm missing CoS and PoA.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you. I feel much better now.
> 
> I've got to find the rest of my books. I'm missing CoS and PoA.





Spoiler



Ok so now the choice between boarding a train and moving on or going back part is really bothering me... what was that all about then?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so now the choice between boarding a train and moving on or going back part is really bothering me... what was that all about then?


"Of course it has been happening inside your head, Harry, but why on earth should that mean that it is not real!"

And there's the paradox.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And there's the paradox.


You're telling me.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> And the exact quote from Chamber of Secrets (it was bugging me!)
> "Which makes you very different from Tom Riddle. It is our choices, Harry, that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." (p333)


I love that quote. I have it hanging on my office wall.


----------

